# Winterizing Woops



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Well I got to dewinterizing the trailer yesterday and today and discovered a big mistake I made. I forgot to winterize the outside sink faucet and sure enough the thread on the back of the faucet cracked. Does anyone know where I can pickup one of these faucets besides the outback dealership? They want $60 and I want to see if I can't get one a little cheaper than that. The problem is the quick disconnect, I can't find a faucet that is compatible with it.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I have the link at home. but you'll probably get it from someone else first. It shouldnt be that bad.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Try here http://dwincorp.com/product_info.php?products_id=357


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Rip said:


> Try here http://dwincorp.com/product_info.php?products_id=357


Thanks that's what I'm looking for.


----------

